# New member! Experimenting with Keto diet!



## rayboid (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi guys. Been experimenting with Keto diet recently. Saw a loss of bodyfat % and noticeable muscle definition. 
Any new members on Keto here?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2012)

rayboid, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## dinhdai88 (Apr 26, 2012)

Most welcome to the community,
Also I am new here, nice to have you on this board.Enjoy learning here.


----------



## charley (Apr 26, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## brazey (Apr 26, 2012)

Welcome...


----------

